# Shield of Stockton



## seekingkin (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello,
I am hoping someone can show me a picture of a ship similar to this one. It left the port of Hull in England & arrived in Burlington, New Jersey in 1678. Would love to see what this sailboat/ship would look like for my family tree. The monument that was put in place where this ship landed states it was a sailboat. Thank you for any help!


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

seekingkin said:


> Hello,
> I am hoping someone can show me a picture of a ship similar to this one. It left the port of Hull in England & arrived in Burlington, New Jersey in 1678. Would love to see what this sailboat/ship would look like for my family tree. The monument that was put in place where this ship landed states it was a sailboat. Thank you for any help!


It could only have been a sailing vessel, ship or otherwise, if it arrived in the Colonies in 1678.
It would have been similar to this one:
http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/imagegallery/image_feature_682.html


----------



## seekingkin (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you ever so much! I thought maybe something like the two i have attached.


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

seekingkin said:


> View attachment 62978
> 
> 
> View attachment 62986
> ...


Scelerat's on the money with his example.
Your image #2 is also close to what you're looking for.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## seekingkin (Sep 9, 2014)

*Shield of Stockton-1678*

Thanks, i will go with Scelerat's picture. Love old ships & am grateful for everyone's help!


----------

